# Caltech Fall Open 2013



## natezach728 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/CaltechFall2013/index.php

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechFall2013


November 16


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Goals:*

Average
2x2: Sub-4
3x3: Sub-11.5
4x4: Sub-45
5x5: Sub-1:40
OH: Sub-24
Square-1: Sub-45
Pyraminx: last place

Single
2x2: Sub-0.7
3x3: Sub-9
4x4: Sub-40
5x5: Sub-1:30
OH: Sub-19
Square-1: Sub-35
Pyraminx: Sub-30 (I'm serious.)


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2013)

I want to goooooooooooooo

I want to get NAR before i suck


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

Whether or not I go to this probably depends on if I fail square-1 at the az comp badly enough to want more chances.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 11, 2013)

104 people signed up!


uberCuber said:


> Whether or not I go to this probably depends on if I fail square-1 at the az comp badly enough to want more chances.


Are you going?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

I didn't fail, but I'm still almost certainly going to caltech


----------

